# PRE CONTEST DIET - 95KG 10 WEEKS OUT



## BIG_T_MC (Jul 18, 2006)

Prepping for my 3rd comp. 93Kg, contest weight aroung 80-85Kg. 10 weeks out. I have visable upper abs when water is low, cut legs/chest, relativly vascular.

I carb cycle to eliminate the need for cheat meals and to stop my metabolic rate from dropping.

LOW CARB DAYS

06:30 - 5g Glutamine

06:45 - 07:15 cardio

07:15 - 12 egg whites, 3 yolks, 50g oats, black coffee (vit C + B5 + multi vit/min + udos)

10:00 - 200g turkey breast, nuts/cheese

12:30 - 200g turkey breast or tuna, brocilli

14:30 - 200g turkey breast (udos)

16:30 - PRE W/O - 200g turkey breast, 50g oats, 5g glutamine (400mg caffine)

18:00 - POST W/O - 75g whey protein isolate, 100g dextrose, 5g glutamine, 5g CEE

19:00 - 200g turkey breast, 50g oats, brocilli

50g whey protein isolate drink sipped from 20:00 - 22:00

22:30 - 250g lean steak, 6 egg whites, 3 yolks, peanut butter

HIGH CARB DAYS

Every 4th or 5th day i will have a high carb day. Here i will double the 50g oats at breakfast and pre workout and add in 50-100g oats at 12:30. I will also reduce the fat to compensate for the extra calories from the carbs.

How does this look, it is working, but if any of you have any input it will be appreciated.

T

:smoke:


----------



## wiseguy83 (Mar 26, 2006)

looks nice mate,if it aint broke dont fix it,good look mate.


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

1kg of turkey breast lol damnnnnn!

Thats about like 285 g protein, 1200 ish cals I guess.

Its working so thats what counts, I hate low carb days, they suck ass, I have these twice a week. High carb day is my fav lol, good luck on getting your condition mate, hope you do well in the contest.


----------

